
Mitt: 200 byte functional event emitter / pubsub - developit
https://github.com/developit/mitt
======
hawkins
This is nice, but I'm not sure I understand. What advantage does this have
over the stock event emitter in node, require(`events`)?

~~~
developit
Just size and a few really minor API nitpicks. If you're writing for Node,
just use the built-in one.

